# Rear diff leak



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a small leak in the rear diff towrds the front of it (closer to the engine) any one else had this problem and is it just a gasket or seal and average cost to get it fixes. Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Usually this is the pinion seal, and the rear yoke has to be removed to replace it. You need to mark the position of the pinion nut, and count the threads on the pinion, so when you re-install the nut, the "crush" on the pinion sleeve is undisturbed. Torque the nut to the exact same position it was before it's removal. I use a small chisel to mark the spot. This will work MOST of the time, but not all of the time. Sometimes the crush sleeve needs to be changed, and that would be better left to an experienced repair shop.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm gonna get someone else to do it I'm not good with those times of things think its gonna demolish my pocketbook?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This stuff is never super cheap. Find a reputable shop, though. Very easy to screw up a rear end.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Sou DS good thank-you! !!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GM Customer Service (Jan 30, 2012)

clown_luv said:


> I have a small leak in the rear diff towrds the front of it (closer to the engine) any one else had this problem and is it just a gasket or seal and average cost to get it fixes. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App



clown_luv,
I would suggest that you contact your local Certified Pontiac Service Center. They will be in the best position to get this issue diagnosed and properly fixed for you. Please keep me updated on this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Pontiac Customer Service


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Stacy, you are aware that there aren't any "Certified Pontiac Service Centers", aren't you? You can't just plug in the appropriate brand name like you do on other GM sites when you're referring to brands that are no longer made. And most Pontiac GTOs are going to be out of warranty. With no warranty, the dealership wouldn't exactly be the first choice. So telling members to take their vehicle to a dealership probably won't go over as well as it does on the Chevrolet, Buick, Cadillac, or GMC sites. And it really doesn't go over that well on those.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM didn't build it right the first time, I wouldn't take it there out of warranty to fix it.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

So what are we thinking fellas and lady because Firestone thinks it is problly the seal 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be my guess. She wouldn't know. She works for a social media group contracted to GM and is unable to provide any sort of technical advice. If it is the pinion seal, it's tedious but not difficult. Loosen the driveshaft and move it out the way. Measure the rotational torque of the pinion in in.-lbs with bar type torque wrench. Remove yoke. remove seal. install new seal. reinstall yoke. tighten nut in small increments, rechecking to get back to the torque spec you measured ealier. You'll probably need an air ratchet to remove the pinion nut. Can't remember the size of the nut - big! Also, you need a torx (again can't recall the size) for the driveshaft to yoke bolts.


----------



## GM Customer Service (Jan 30, 2012)

HP11 said:


> Stacy, you are aware that there aren't any "Certified Pontiac Service Centers", aren't you? You can't just plug in the appropriate brand name like you do on other GM sites when you're referring to brands that are no longer made. And most Pontiac GTOs are going to be out of warranty. With no warranty, the dealership wouldn't exactly be the first choice. So telling members to take their vehicle to a dealership probably won't go over as well as it does on the Chevrolet, Buick, Cadillac, or GMC sites. And it really doesn't go over that well on those.



HP11,
I understand your concerns with your vehicle being out of warranty. There are Certified Pontiac Service Center's. A Certified Pontiac Service Center would be in the best position to diagnose, as well as work on a Pontiac vehicle of any kind. I would be happy to locate you one or if you would like you can visit the following link and enter your zip code. Locate Pontiac Service Dealers | Pontiac
if you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Pontiac Customer Service


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Stacy, I'm not looking for a dealership nor was anyone else in this thread. Did you even read my post? Why don't you answer the poster in the other thread who is actually looking for a dealership.


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

To much that's funny I ll look into it HP 11 thanks yo

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Let's just say that the whole GM Customer Service thing is a pet peeve of mine. This site had pretty much escaped the 'joy' of their presence up until now. Some sites put up with them, some don't. I guess it's pretty clear which list I'm on. I doubt if she would really care for any 'further questions' I might ask........


----------

